# Vise advise.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I think this has been discussed already but, I'm just gonna ask again. I'm getting a few gift cards for bass pro from my company and I'm looking at getting a vise. 

I'm looking at the PEAK rotary vise. I think it's around $150. Has anyone used this vise? I'll be tying redfish and pomp flies so #2-#4 for the most part. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

There are great reviews for the Peak rotary vise. Here is a great link.
http://www.flyfishohio.com/Vise%20Review%201/so_many_vises_$100-$150.htm
The only caution I could give is that you will need to purchase the saltwater jaws if you want to tie larger than a 2/0. You will want to tie larger hooks at some point.
I use the Anvil Atlas and it is a good comparable that will not require the $40 upgrade.
Just a thought.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll take a look at it. Thanks. I don't mind people throwing some suggestions! Trying to keep it around 200 or less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I have heard great things about the peak vise. I'd have gotten one if i didn't get a danvise for next to nothing. I'm satisfied with it though.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Renzetti which does just fine, seems most people like which ever they have. I've seen a bunch of post on vises and very little disappointed owners no matter what they have.

I'd get that Peak, kind of wish I had. I have a good friend in Ca that has tied for years and that is what he has and he is very happy w/it

CK ebay I'm pretty sure I've seen it sell there for around $150 w/the salt jaw incl.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I've used a Regal Vise for probably 25 years and never had an issue at all. The thing I like about it is you can tie anything from a #20 dry fly to a 6/0 saltwater hook and never have to adjust anything or change jaws or anything like that. 

Somebody said most people like what they are using and I think that's generally true. I know if I had to buy a new vise it would be another Regal. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought a Danvise several years ago and I like it just fine. The only thing I don't like about it is tying on the bottom side of the hook. When tying clousers I have to remove the hook and turn it upside down and re-clamp. I am thinking about buying a vise that will spin but is straight across so all I would have to do is spin the head 180 degrees. Not a big deal but a pain for me.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If I was buying, I would look into the eBay, but it's with basspro gift cards. Looks like I'll just need to buy saltwater clamps... 

Ditz I think what your looking for is a rotary vise, so you can rotate your fly as you need too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe my vise is a rotary. It works great for winding chenille or dubbing or ribbing on a fly. However when I want to tie something on the bottom of the hook the way the arm or beam comes up at an angle makes everything too cramped to work on the bottom of the fly or streamer. A straight beamed vise would make work on the bottom of the hook easier to get to. Stockard carries a cheap vise that looks like it would work fine for me for these style of flies. Flies like a Crazy Charlie I just start with the hook upside down in the vise. Clouser style flies require working on both sides of the fly.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I see what you talking about. That's interesting. I'm gonna see if the peak does that, cause I wrap pomp jigs by hand and the vise would make that a lot easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

http://youtu.be/imjQNatoY2M

Excuse this guy's accent. But it shows the basic functions. Looks like pretty sweet "bonus" from my company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a nice vise but it has the same issue as my cheaper Danvise. I certainly have no issue with the plastic on my vise but I do appreciate the all metal aspect of the Peak. Plastic is good enough for Glock so it is good enough for me....It sounds like you tie a lot of jigs. If they are simple patterns then about any good vise should work fine. If you tie some complicated patterns then a straight beam like I am considering for clousers might be just the ticket.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe it has been mentioned but the size hook the vise will handle is important unless you are willing to buy 2 vises. A #14 to a 4/0 pleases me but you may need the vise to hold larger hooks.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I see what your saying about being straight beam now. I've been looking at more. My tying has been done by hand since I started so this will be a huge upgrade. But Ive been drooling over throwing flies since I started. I guess it's fishing nature that you just wanna make your own fish food! 

And I'll probably have to upgrade the little jaws on it for jigs like you stated. Which should t be a problem. 

Glock is all I carry, polymer works very well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm the head tier at a bucktail lure company & I've tied tens of thousands of skirts for our lures, & also hundreds of flies, & I use nothing but this vise:

http://www.basspro.com/Super-AA-Vise/product/10211542/

It's like $20 & I use it for all of my personal tying needs as well, which range from #12 flies for freshwater trout up to 8/0 sized, 12'' long flies for musky & pike & I've never ever had an issue with it. Like it a lot more than some of the more expensive ones I've used at other places.

Could someone explain to me what all of the expensive vises have that makes them worth the extra couple hundred dollars? I actually don't know & I'd be interested in learning.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I have that vise as well. It was the first one I bought....going back 35+ years ago. It's the same vise but I believe it used to be marketed by Thompson (could be wrong). By now they've probably made some improvements but my problem was this: I started out tying trout flies and it was fine. As I branched out to larger saltwater hooks, they didn't hold as well at all. Like I say...that particular vise has probably come light years since the model I bought way-back-when.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Do you even need a vise?*

I have an el-cheapo rotary vise but most of the time I just hold the hook with my left hand. About the only time I use a vise is when tying bream bugs. I can tie a lot faster without a vise. I sometimes use a Hemostat for holding the hook. I made a stand to hold the Hemostat that works as well as a vise and will hold a #20 or a 12/0 just as easy.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I wrap all my pomp and Cobia jigs by hand.. I'm stoked to tie up some flies though, I'll be able to bring it to work.... You know how many flies you can tie in 28day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used a A-Vise for the past 30+ years and just upgraded to a Anvil. Unless I want the rotary function I still use the old A-Vise by Thompson Same vise I bought for 14.00 in 1980.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought the Peak from Bass Pro about 4 years ago - LOVE IT! The standard jaws work fine on #2 -4/0 hooks that I use for saltwater flies.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome! I'm just waiting on my bonus points to come in and that will be the first place I go! I already have materials ready! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

